# Krebsschere Verhalten



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo, ich bin ganz verzweifelt, habe schon im zweiten Jahr Krebsscheren in meinem Teich. Leider kommen die Krebsscheren nicht nach oben und blühen demnach auch nicht. Kann mir jemand erklären, woher das kommt. Ich habe eine Bachlaufpumpe
 von Oase installiert. Danach ein Bitron 25(UV-Lampe), das an einen Biotec Filter angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo "raber"
im Zusammenhang mit den Krebsscheren interessiert deine Teichtechnik nicht wirklich. Auf welcher Tiefe "sitzen" sie denn ? Vielleicht sind sie auch hinüber oder es gefällt ihnen in deinem Teich nicht. Bei mir hats erst im dritten Anlauf geklappt,dafür wachsen und blühen sie heuer umso schöner.
gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juli 2006)

*Krebsscheren*

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Sie schwimmen ca. 60 cm tief. Ich werde es im nächsten Jahr vielleicht mit neuen Pflanzen versuchen. Vermehrt haben sie sich.

Groß Raber


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

Hallo Raber (??),

bei mir sind die Krebsscheren (danke noch mal Karsten) alle eingegangen.
Die sind wohl recht anspruchsvoll was die Inhaltstoffe des Teichwassers angeht.

Aber Eugens Aussage macht mir doch noch Hoffnung. Vielleicht starte ich ja mal später einen neuen Versuch.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Juli 2006)

Will mal über meine "Krebsscheren-Erfahrung" berichten:
Mein Teichwasser ist extrem hart (ca. 16-20 grad dH, je nach Regenfall) und hat nen pH selten unter 8.
1.Jahr __ Krebsschere geschenkt bekommen, ist eingegangen
2.Jahr dto gekauft, siehe oben
3.Jahr beim Teichtreffen welche geschenkt bekommen und eine meinem Schwager weitergegeben. Meine TOT,seine bildet Ableger und blüht   
4.Jahr bei Werner welche gekauft, na..? genau eingegangen
noch im selben Jahr welche von meinem Schwager geholt (der wohnt gleich um die Ecke und hat ähnliches Wasser !)
5.Jahr = heuer jede Menge Krebsscheren,die wunderschön blühen und fleissig Nachwuchs produzieren.
Was folgt daraus ? Probieren geht über studieren. und nur nicht nachgeben
Gruß, Eugen
Wer welche will, kommt mit nen Eimer vorbei und kriegt eine ab.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2006)

Hallo raber,
mein Teich ist jetzt im 4. Jahr und dieses Jahr sind erstmalig meine von Anfang an im Teich befindlichen Krebsscheren aufgetaucht und haben geblüht.
Das hilft offensichtlich, wie so oft, ein wenig Geuld  . 
Gruß, Andrej


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Sep. 2006)

Ich war die letzten Tage mal wieder im Teich,um meinen "Dschungel" auszumisten. Dabei stellte ich fest, dass meine Krebsscheren "doppelstöckig" stehen. Aus 32 (!) Stück habe ich nun 20 gemacht. Die im UG waren allerdings fast nur braun. Schätze mal,das waren die vom letzten Jahr. Blätter sind bis zu 45 cm lang.
ein glücklicher Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Sep. 2006)

heißen Krebsscheren nicht auch Balerinenpflanzen?  

sie machen wohl wirklich was sie wollen.

bei mir wachsen sie wirklich super, geblüht haben sie bisher aber auch noch nicht. Da sie aber für die Wasserqualität bzw. die Nährstoffverwertung sehr gut sind, würde ich sie auch dann noch im Teich behalten, wenn sie nie blühen.... man kann halt nicht immer alles haben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,

Krebsscheren krallen sich manchmal mit ihren Ausläufern im Schlamm fest. Wenn man sie vorsichtig löst, dann steigt die Pflanze ein paar Tage danach an die Oberfläche (vorausgesetzt es ist Sommer!).

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

na dann kann ich's ja auch noch mal versuchen. Haber bisher 2 x Krebsscheren geschenkt bekommen, die dann im Herbst abgetaucht sind und sich nie wieder blicken ließen.  Vielleicht haben sie sich ja in meinen Seerosen verfangen. 

Dieses Jahr bin ich damit beschäftigt mit meinem neuen Schlammsauger den Grund des Teiches etwas zu befreien. Spätestens jetzt müssten dann ja "Überlebende" mal auftauchen.  

Grüßerchen
RenRind


----------

